# Geil VS Opgewonden VS Hitsig



## lukaa18

Welke van deze worden wordt het vaakste gebruikt om "horny" te zeggen? 

En verschilt de betekenis of betekenen ze allemaal het zelfde? Kortom, zijn ze uitwisselbaar?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Red Arrow

Opgewonden = excited (not necessarily horny)

Geil is probably the best translation.


----------



## lukaa18

Red Arrow said:


> Opgewonden = excited (not necessarily horny)
> 
> Geil is probably the best translation.



Thank you! What about "hitsig"? Is this used at all?


----------



## Red Arrow

Only in subtitles 
Maybe it is common somewhere in the Netherlands, I don't know.


----------



## bibibiben

Yes, _geil _would be a perfect fit. _Hitsig _could be useful as well, but is second best. _Opgewonden _doesn't hit the mark.


----------



## lukaa18

bibibiben said:


> Yes, _geil _would be a perfect fit. _Hitsig _could be useful as well, but is second best. _Opgewonden _doesn't hit the mark.



I have another question, I sometimes use "opgewonden" when I say I'm excited about something. Is it okay or does it sound odd? For example: "Ik ga over 3 weken naar Cuba. Ik ben zo opgewonden!".


----------



## bibibiben

lukaa18 said:


> I have another question, I sometimes use "opgewonden" when I say I'm excited about something. Is it okay or does it sound odd? For example: "Ik ga over 3 weken naar Cuba. Ik ben zo opgewonden!".



Any dictionary will offer _opgewonden_ as a translation for _excited_, but the thing is that _opgewonden _is not really that much used. In the Netherlands, that is.

_Opgewonden_ is a one-on-one fit for _aroused, _less so for _excited_. This is not to say that _opgewonden _is a complete no-go, but it could be useful to try other options for _I am so excited_:

Older generations:
– Ik kan niet wachten!
– Ik ben door het dolle heen!
– Ik sta te popelen!

Younger generations:
– Zo heftig!
– Ik zit (nu al) te shaken!
– Kicken!

It seems anything will do as long as it's not just a plain adjective.


----------



## lukaa18

bibibiben said:


> Any dictionary will offer _opgewonden_ as a translation for _excited_, but the thing is that _opgewonden _is not really that much used. In the Netherlands, that is.
> 
> _Opgewonden_ is a one-on-one fit for _aroused, _less so for _excited_. This is not to say that _opgewonden _is a complete no-go, but it could be useful to try other options for _I am so excited_:
> 
> Older generations:
> – Ik kan niet wachten!
> – Ik ben door het dolle heen!
> – Ik sta te popelen!
> 
> Younger generations:
> – Zo heftig!
> – Ik zit (nu al) te shaken!
> – Kicken!
> 
> It seems anything will do as long as it's not just a plain adjective.



Thank you! How about "Ik ben zo benieuwd!", I feel like I've heard that a lot.


----------



## bibibiben

Yes, that would work as well, somehow. 

To be honest, _ik ben zo benieuwd_! is a far cry from _I am so excited! _It may be a cultural thing. The Dutch are reluctant to say _ik ben zo opgewonden_! and the people across the ocean may balk at saying _I am so curious!, _but it could very well be that they still mean the same thing.


----------



## lalaba

while _"Ik ben zo benieuwd!"_ shows signs of excitement, it is also specifically an expression of curiosity, so you can not just interchange this with _'ik ben zo opgewonden'_ and I would avoid saying the latter in a non-sexual context, because you risk being misinterpreted as being (sexually) excited, unless that's what you meant to say.

But in your example of _"Ik ga over 3 weken naar Cuba. Ik ben zo opgewonden!"_ , I would rather say: "_Ik ga over 3 weken naar Cuba. Ik kan niet wachten!"_


----------

